# Best Sunk Pictures



## 850PoPo

Yep im bored so thought id start a new Thread probally one of its kind already couldnt find it tho so here goes


----------



## 850PoPo

Another we ride the creek alot so got a few


----------



## 850PoPo

Way to deep to ride thu so we floated it


----------



## 650Brute

Heres one of My Bro, Torkmonster


----------



## Masher

Phree has some good ones of the green goat on it's side.


----------



## walker

gotta hate those ooooops moments


----------



## 650Brute

Anotha' of my Bro,.... You see the pattern here? The BRUTE don't get stuck, LOL.
Actually it's cos' I take the pics, I get STUCK Plenty...


----------



## 650Brute

Don't know bout' STUCK, but this was a UH OH moment, fo Sho.....

Notice the Mudd covering HALF my Person. LOL:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

My Buddy, Sinkin a Brute!!


----------



## Bootlegger

That stinks....


----------



## 850PoPo

650Brute said:


> My Buddy, Sinkin a Brute!!


Well I remember that day he destroyed that bike mud in the motor.
That was the first one my mud pit claimed. Did he ever do a rebuild or scrap it out for parts ?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

that looks like a bad mistake especially with no snorkels


----------



## Masher

I mad e a few sketchy calls on mine before snorks, glad I didn't do that though.


----------



## 650Brute

850PoPo said:


> Well I remember that day he destroyed that bike mud in the motor.
> That was the first one my mud pit claimed. Did he ever do a rebuild or scrap it out for parts ?


Yep, Bike is in the same place he parked it.

I prolly coulda sold it for him.


----------



## bruteman

If your buddy decides he wants to sell it I would intrested in it


----------



## Masher

I'll give him 50 bucks for the front diff.


----------



## FABMAN

Hay I want the teem green plastic and the front bumper!!


----------



## cookiexd40

sunk it ridin in the oklahoma side of the red river around davidson oklahoma










and my buddy sank his grizzly tryin to come to my rescue...lol...it was a good day...got the unstuck and stood'em up on end for and hour and drained all the water and river sand out of them...


----------



## 850PoPo

Man that's deep...
Looks like you could have used some tall snorkels my Grizzly didn't like water the tail pipe 
would go under water and choke it out would die if it stayed under for more that 10 seconds


----------



## 650Brute

Here ya go PoPo, I found these gems just for you:rockn:

RIP, The Rincon










And this ones nice too, Cold day at Beech Tree


----------



## 850PoPo

Burr just thinking if that day ice forming on fenders as we came out the mud hole.
Look my ole Foreman remember that day seat was so cold it cracked when i put my knee on it


----------



## 650Brute

That was a good day,.... Nice ride.


----------



## Snake29

Stinky mud in UP michigan


----------



## Snake29

1 more time


----------



## FABMAN

It suck's to be the 2nd guy in a hole like that stinky


----------



## 850PoPo

Nasty looking stuff there..


----------



## IBBruin

Snake29 said:


> 1 more time


That looks nasty!


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## hondarecoveryman

looks like your buddy was more into saving himself than helping you LOL , I would have helped LOL


----------



## Polaris425

hondarecoveryman said:


> looks like your buddy was more into saving himself than helping you LOL , I would have helped LOL


He was just washing it off... :rockn: Thats how they do it in Pratt-Town


----------



## 650Brute

:haha: LOL. That looked like a big Uh Oh..


----------



## 30backs

not the deepest but stuck ECMN:rockn:








this is how not to ride a water wheelie in an unfamilar creek


----------



## IBBruin

Steve's watching 10 grand go under water and still has a smile on his face!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

one of those laugh to keep from crying moments :haha:


----------



## 650Brute

hondarecoveryman said:


> one of those laugh to keep from crying moments :haha:


:bigok: Agreed.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

dang i think the water was kinda deep there phree


----------



## Bootlegger

What happened in that Pic Phreebad??


----------



## 850PoPo

Looks like he slide off that ledge into the river


----------



## quik660

the top pics was a buddy of mines IRS bear in some sloppy stuff at Broad river in elberton ga

the next two are me with my first 660 before i had ever discovered outlwas and thought 26's were big!!!!! lol enjoy at my stupidity


----------

